# My liberal in-laws



## JD3430

Anyone have in-laws like mine? You know, the kind that you like, BUT_______________(fill in the blank with what you dislike)

Well, my FIL is a good guy, but his 2nd wife is a liberal whacko leftist to the point where she's trying to indoctrinate my kids when I'm not around!
In discussions with me and my wife, she thinks illegal immigrants should all be given free college eductations while my kids pay full freight for college!!! My jaw hit the floor when she said that.

This is a highly edjumicated woman, but too dumb to realize we need to enforce the illegal immigrant laws we have. She wants to disregard the laws and have legal taxpaying Americans pay for them to go to college !


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

Wow and i thought my in laws were crazy.


----------



## Nitram

Two oldest sisters told my son last night if I lose my job B.O. will take care of me better! I build corporate jets! WHO WAS IT TELLING DON'T BUY THEM!!! I was pissed all night and still am


----------



## mlappin

My condolences. Be firm, but tell her to knock it off, they aren't her kids and you don't care for her propaganda anyways. If she doesn't like that tell her that's fine, you'll send the grandkids fishing with Grandpa.

My in laws are staunch conservatives but racists as well. Didn't rub off on my wife too much as she likes everyone. What little it did rub off was promptly squashed when she heard a 14 year old niece sounding just like her grandparents, the wife asked me if she sounded like that sometimes and I replied yes dear.


----------



## somedevildawg

Me too.....tell them to try an experiment, this Halloween, tell them when a kid with a costume comes to the door, remove some of their candy out of their bag and then tell them that you are going to give their candy to the next "minority" that comes to the door....see how that goes over with the younguns.....prolly about the same as it goes over with us.


----------



## JD3430

I like it! redistribution in it's most primitive form!


----------



## mlappin

What college did the monster in law attend? I'm of the opinion any left biased college's sole purpose on this earth is to educate all the common sense right out of people.


----------



## swmnhay

Sounds like grounds for divorce,from the inlaws anyway.


----------



## deadmoose

mlappin said:


> What college did the monster in law attend? I'm of the opinion any left biased college's sole purpose on this earth is to educate all the common sense right out of people.


My lib ed classes taught me a valuable life lesson. I had one class, moral philosophy or something like that w a bleeding heart lib prof. Had to write 5 or 6 papers. Always arguing for or against topic. Being naturally argumentative and un liberal I always chose the point which made sense to me. Pretty much opposite of what she wanted us to think. My papers had A efforts with B results. It was fall semester. Along comes hunting season and I was taking a week off for it. So I got lazy. Just agreed with whatever she said with no original thought of my own. I showed it to my mom who is liberal and a former english teacher. She kindly told me my paper sucked. It did. I turned it in anyway. It was time to hunt. I finally got an A! Worst effort. No original thought or argument. But my best grade.

2 lifelong lessons here: those liberal types are followers not thinkers. And sometimes some people want a specific result with no thought as to what else that result produces. Comes into play at work for me all the time. Chase the numbers that don't matter at the expense of ones that do.


----------



## Teslan

They are followers because they believe so much in government that they will walk off the cliff with that government. But if you have had the patience. What is your sister in law's argument as to why illegal immigrants deserve free higher education? Or does she even know? The only way I'm for illegal immigrants to get free higher education is if they find a way to become legal and receive some sort of scholarship based on good grades, work, sports or service in the military. Oh that's like everyone else!


----------



## JD3430

> "What college did the monster in law attend?"


A small college called Swarthmore College.
I think most colleges are liberal because most professors are liberal because most professors believe the institution is their God and not in a God from a Bible, Torah, etc.

She's actually my step-mother in law. (My wife's father's _second _wife).
He's a real man's-man, but a union guy. Basically goes along with everything she says-doesn't want to upset her.


----------



## somedevildawg

Thanks for your service to our country mike, wish they woulda provided you with some ammo upon return to American soil......I'll never forget the way the hippies, and radicals and quite honestly John Q Dumbdown public treated the Vietnam Vet, made me want to go through the TV set at about 12 years of age. 
JD just how do you find yourself surrounded by such people, i mean don't i remember you saying Biden lived down the road. daddy always told us....."lay down with dogs".......


----------



## JD3430

somedevildawg said:


> Thanks for your service mike, wish they woulda provided you with some ammo upon return to American soil......I'll never forget the way the hippies, and radicals and quite honestly John Q Dumbdown public treated the Vietnam Vet, made me want to go through the TV set at about 12 years of age.
> *JD just how do you find yourself surrounded by such people, i mean don't i remember you saying Biden lived down the road. daddy always told us....."lay down with dogs".......*


Hey, it aint my fault. I was born here. Seriously, Biden does live in my 'hood, but the majority of the community is made up of great people, conservatives/republicans, farmers, business & company owners.
"lay down with dogs". yeah there's a few around here , but I didn't get fleas!!!
Luckily in-laws live in Florida !!


----------



## Bob M

I like when gov romney said self deportation and the media and demoracts made fun of him. What he was saying was take all the free benefits from them and many would surely go back to their country. Many of the immigrants are good hard working people, but our government wants to turn them into lazy americans. Sorry if I offended any one just my dumb red neck thoughts.


----------



## somedevildawg

You hit the nail on the head, with just a bit of time......


----------



## JD3430

Bob M said:


> I like when gov romney said self deportation and the media and demoracts made fun of him. What he was saying was take all the free benefits from them and many would surely go back to their country. Many of the immigrants are good hard working people, but our government wants to turn them into lazy americans. Sorry if I offended any one just my dumb red neck thoughts.


I wish i could put my thoughts into words like that.


----------



## Tim/South

My solution to illegal immigrants and those who believe they should remain.
Every liberal who believes the illegals deserve to have a chance, should sponsor one family.
They should personally select a family, mortgage their house and a bond and move the family in with them.
Kind of putting your money where your mouth is.
They would be responsible for the family reporting taxes and be responsible if they did not. They would help with the green card, help with the education expenses, groceries etc. They could charge rent to help cover expenses.
Liberals want the government and everyone else to do "the right thing" but never step up to the plate.

All illegals caught sneaking across the border should be imprisoned and forced to work on the fruit farms long enough to reimburse the government for the money it cost to catch them.
Sure they have problems in their country. So did our ancestors until 1776. If they get fed up, they will make change.
We have had enough change during the last 4 years to last us a while.


----------



## mlappin

Tim/South said:


> My solution to illegal immigrants and those who believe they should remain.
> Every liberal who believes the illegals deserve to have a chance, should sponsor one family.
> They should personally select a family, mortgage their house and a bond and move the family in with them.
> Kind of putting your money where your mouth is.
> They would be responsible for the family reporting taxes and be responsible if they did not. They would help with the green card, help with the education expenses, groceries etc. They could charge rent to help cover expenses.
> Liberals want the government and everyone else to do "the right thing" but never step up to the plate.
> 
> All illegals caught sneaking across the border should be imprisoned and forced to work on the fruit farms long enough to reimburse the government for the money it cost to catch them.
> Sure they have problems in their country. So did our ancestors until 1776. If they get fed up, they will make change.
> We have had enough change during the last 4 years to last us a while.


All you have to do is look up total charitable contributions by state, even small red states out give large blue ones. Libs and Dems love to spend and give away money as long as it isn't theirs.


----------



## Gearclash

> Sure they have problems in their country. So did our ancestors until 1776. If they get fed up, they will make change.


I wonder when people will realize that we are not a lot better off now than what the colonials were prior to 1776. The touchpoint then was taxes, and as far as I am concerned, Taxed Enough Already!!


----------



## Mike120

I hate to stir this up, but for the most part, Texans don't have the kind of animosity about illegals that the rest of the country seems to have. Probably because we don't provide the range of welfare benefits that other States hand out. There also isn't much difference between a Texican and a Mexican. Here, they have to work to survive and I'm not sure we could continue to grow our economy without them. I guarantee, the folks in the inner cities don't/won't work nearly as hard as the illegals will.

We've always had illegals. When I was a kid they would cut through our ranch, walking from the border up to San Antonio and navigating by listening for the highway. They never stole or damaged anything and the only thing they ever asked for was "work".......never a hand out! They don't even know what welfare is, it's a foreign concept where they come from. They come here to work and we're usually happy to let them.....'cause it's damn difficult to find people who want to. Most of them pay taxes here as well.

Our immigration policies are a mess because politicians on both sides are scared to touch it. It's easier to blame the illegals for the excessive giveaway programs put in place by liberals to placate folks that breed like rats, don't want to work, and expect that they are owed handouts. Personally, I'm glad to be living in a country (and State) that people want to go to and find work. If we had to rely on a lot of our fine citizens, much of the work around here would never get done.


----------



## Blue Duck

Something that a lot of people don't realize is just because someone is a Mexican does not mean they are here illegally. I work for a company that hires some Mexican workers and most people in the area view them as illegals. They have to provide all necessary documentation to prove they are legal to work in the U.S. With supervision they are good workers.

If I was from a country with the economics and living conditions of Mexico I would swim a river or jump a fence in a heartbeat to provide for my family. I don't blame the people for coming to the states to work!


----------



## deadmoose

I must say I have never seen a mexican in my time in Minneapolis in public housing. They aren't the ones killing everyone. It is the legal Somalis that are the worst. Some Hmong bad but some good. Mexicans are not afraid of real work. Problem HERE is my welfare state likes to pay foreigners to move in and sit on their ass.

There are also too many of every american origin getting their gov checks. Our government promotes them. Free dem votes with my tax money paying for it.


----------



## deadmoose

Some of these foreign languages must not have a word meaning work as a verb. Spanish does though.


----------



## swmnhay

deadmoose said:


> Some of these foreign languages must not have a word meaning work as a verb. Spanish does though.


There are some hard working good Mexicans and there are some that are crap also.There has been 2 murders in Worthington for as long as i can remember,and I've lived here since 1968.Both in last few yrs and both commited by a Mexican.So at maybe 20-25% of the population now and alot less then that 10-40 yrs previous and commiting the only 2 murders that i remember and prly over 50% of the other crimes what is a person to think??


----------



## haybaler101

If it wasn't for our Mexicans here, agriculture would be in a sad state. Most of them carry green cards, some are illegal. i don't care either way. These guys will pick watermelons for 12 hours straight in 95 degree heat with 80% humidity and never complain. They process all of the turkeys in what will be 3 very large processing plants and harvest all of the truck crops. All of this while high schoolers sit on their ass playing with their latest technology, the majority of our local population is drawing welfare and foodstamps and usually whacked out on meth. They sure do not want to sweat though. And one more thing, when the Mexicans descend on Wal-Mart on Saturday night, they bring CASH!


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> There are some hard working good Mexicans and there are some that are crap also.There has been 2 murders in Worthington for as long as i can remember,and I've lived here since 1968.Both in last few yrs and both commited by a Mexican.So at maybe 20-25% of the population now and alot less then that 10-40 yrs previous and commiting the only 2 murders that i remember and prly over 50% of the other crimes what is a person to think??


 A significant % of the hispanic population is highly undesirable in TN....the first generation, who came here to work in labor, seemed to fulfill that intent reasonably well. Their offspring are pathetic for the most part.....they have learned the welfare system thoroughly and are a general nuisance or threat to society. Most of them came here thru TX.....you guys can have them back if you want.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

haybaler101 said:


> If it wasn't for our Mexicans here, agriculture would be in a sad state. Most of them carry green cards, some are illegal. i don't care either way. These guys will pick watermelons for 12 hours straight in 95 degree heat with 80% humidity and never complain. They process all of the turkeys in what will be 3 very large processing plants and harvest all of the truck crops. All of this while high schoolers sit on their ass playing with their latest technology, the majority of our local population is drawing welfare and foodstamps and usually whacked out on meth. They sure do not want to sweat though. And one more thing, when the Mexicans descend on Wal-Mart on Saturday night, they bring CASH!


On the flip side of that.
We probably wouldn't have huge dairies and them flooding the market with milk,milk would be higher and there would be more smaller dairies making a go of it.The smaller farms spent their dollars locally also,not so much at Wal Mart.

We probably wouldn't have mega sow units either.Same story guys with a few sows would probably still be farrowing.

Basically everything would have to be on a smaller scale.The owners of these Mega operations don't do the grunt work.Just manage it.


----------



## JD3430

haybaler101 said:


> If it wasn't for our Mexicans here, agriculture would be in a sad state. Most of them carry green cards, some are illegal. i don't care either way. These guys will pick watermelons for 12 hours straight in 95 degree heat with 80% humidity and never complain. They process all of the turkeys in what will be 3 very large processing plants and harvest all of the truck crops. All of this while high schoolers sit on their ass playing with their latest technology, the majority of our local population is drawing welfare and foodstamps and usually whacked out on meth. They sure do not want to sweat though. And one more thing, when the Mexicans descend on Wal-Mart on Saturday night, they bring CASH!


I understand your point of view, but with all due respect, it's the problem with our country. 
If illegals were truly illegal, there wouldn't be nearly as many "lazy Americans". Americans would be working in those positions. Demand for legal labor would be met with a supply adequate to meet those demands. 
If we enforced the rules of illegal immigration more forcefully, there wouldn't be a huge burden on our welfare system. Those lazy Americans would have jobs. They might have to pay them a little higher though. 
I don't like seeing the illegals in my area working for cash, flying under the radar and paying no taxes on it while collecting all the benefits that illegals get, like free food, subsidised housing, etc. 
Bottom line is, if we got rid of all the illegal workers here, unemployment would drop dramatically and yes, I conceed that some prices and labor rates would increase. However, I believe the burden on the gov't to enforce the laws and the free handouts to said illegals would be cut drastically, saving the taxpayer money in the form of lower taxes because entitlement expenses would be much lower.
Our government created the sad state of affairs we are in right now by having porous borders and people from other countries taking jobs from us. If there really is 30 million illegals in the country, sending them home and filling their positions with American citizens would drop the unemployment rate to nearly zero. 
Yeah, I know "but no Americans want to work picking vegetables". I just read somewhere in the labor statistics that the overwhelming majority of vegetable & fruit pickers are actually American citizens. 
What did we do before the illegals came here? Who worked in the slaughter houses? Must have been Americans. I know the media portrays an image of a fat American texting on their I phone, but I know some VERY hard working American citizens unashamed to throw hay, carry lumber, collect trash, etc. 
I bet on America every time. If the illegals all left, the jobs would be filled. I conceed it would take a few years to adjust the lazy Americans into those job positions. However, it would be a great way to create job openings for those on welfare and force them to go to work if they are able-bodied to do so.
Look at it this way: the current system doesn't work. Amnesty is a terrible compromise. I like Romney's theory on "self imposed deportation". Just enforce our current laws and make it too uncomfortable to stay here. Then let those jobs be filled with those on welfare.


----------



## swmnhay

JD3430 said:


> .
> What did we do before the illegals came here? Who worked in the slaughter houses? Must have been Americans.


The Hog plant was built here in the 60's.It was a sought after job.It pd well.You had to go there everyday to see if they were hiring or not,eventually you might get on.In mid 70's people were making $14 per hr plus full benifits for entire family.Minimum wage was $3.25 at the time.Construction jobs were around $5.00.

The union was quite strong (prly to strong).To break it the plant was sold,or put under another name.Everyone had to reapply @ $7.00 hr starting pay.The foriegnors came.First the Vietnemese and Laosion.Then the Mexicans and now the Somallis.I think top pay now is around 12.50 per hr after a yr or 2 of employment.

Worthington was a decent town in the 70's,I went to school there.Now you don't know what country you are in when you go there.


----------



## haybaler101

JD3430 said:


> I understand your point of view, but with all due respect, it's the problem with our country.
> If illegals were truly illegal, there wouldn't be nearly as many "lazy Americans". Americans would be working in those positions. Demand for legal labor would be met with a supply adequate to meet those demands.
> If we enforced the rules of illegal immigration more forcefully, there wouldn't be a huge burden on our welfare system. Those lazy Americans would have jobs. They might have to pay them a little higher though.
> I don't like seeing the illegals in my area working for cash, flying under the radar and paying no taxes on it while collecting all the benefits that illegals get, like free food, subsidised housing, etc.
> Bottom line is, if we got rid of all the illegal workers here, unemployment would drop dramatically and yes, I conceed that some prices and labor rates would increase. However, I believe the burden on the gov't to enforce the laws and the free handouts to said illegals would be cut drastically, saving the taxpayer money in the form of lower taxes because entitlement expenses would be much lower.
> Our government created the sad state of affairs we are in right now by having porous borders and people from other countries taking jobs from us. If there really is 30 million illegals in the country, sending them home and filling their positions with American citizens would drop the unemployment rate to nearly zero.
> Yeah, I know "but no Americans want to work picking vegetables". I just read somewhere in the labor statistics that the overwhelming majority of vegetable & fruit pickers are actually American citizens.
> What did we do before the illegals came here? Who worked in the slaughter houses? Must have been Americans. I know the media portrays an image of a fat American texting on their I phone, but I know some VERY hard working American citizens unashamed to throw hay, carry lumber, collect trash, etc.
> I bet on America every time. If the illegals all left, the jobs would be filled. I conceed it would take a few years to adjust the lazy Americans into those job positions. However, it would be a great way to create job openings for those on welfare and force them to go to work if they are able-bodied to do so.
> Look at it this way: the current system doesn't work. Amnesty is a terrible compromise. I like Romney's theory on "self imposed deportation". Just enforce our current laws and make it too uncomfortable to stay here. Then let those jobs be filled with those on welfare.


All sounds great in an utopian society. BUT, the reason we have illegals here to start with is because Americans got fat and lazy and did not want to work. The illegals did not force the Americans in to the welfare system, we have done that part on our own. There are way to many 3rd, 4th, and 5th generation welfare people here that will sit on their butts and collect a check because it is easier than flipping burgers at McD's, milking cows, or picking produce. A little study of American history, and about 99% of us started out as immigrants in this country and the main reason was to escape persecution or to start a better life. And when our ancestors hit this country, they worked, hard, at shit jobs for little pay. How soon we forget. I do not approve of handouts for the illegals, but if they work and follow the protocals of immigration, I don't have a problem. Also, our dairies here that hire Mexicans are family owned, most only milk a couple hundred cows, they work right beside the Mexicans, and they spend their money locally, not always at Wal-Mart either.


----------



## gradyjohn

JD3430 said:


> Anyone have in-laws like mine? You know, the kind that you like, BUT_______________(fill in the blank with what you dislike)
> 
> Well, my FIL is a good guy, but his 2nd wife is a liberal whacko leftist to the point where she's trying to indoctrinate my kids when I'm not around!
> In discussions with me and my wife, she thinks illegal immigrants should all be given free college eductations while my kids pay full freight for college!!! My jaw hit the floor when she said that.
> 
> This is a highly edjumicated woman, but too dumb to realize we need to enforce the illegal immigrant laws we have. She wants to disregard the laws and have legal taxpaying Americans pay for them to go to college !


1. In my 69 years I have found most highly educated people possess the book smarts ... but when it comes to common sense they can't pour P*** out of a boot with the directions written on the heal.

2. What is the problem understanding the word "Illegal". Illegal is illegal. I don't bale marijuana because it is illegal ... I would love to ... a couple of acres in that stuff and I could by new equipment every year ...







but it is illegal.

3. I would take my step in law aside and just say "I respect your views but if you want to keep seeing our kids, keep them to yourself. Let's just say we agree to disagree and you raise your kids the way you want and we will raise our."

My college roommate is a bleeding heart liberal. He was not that way ... but he got a PHD in political science and has spent his life working off grants ... mostly how to better prison conditions. He has never had anything stolen or his house broke into like I have.

Oh well, that's my rant. John


----------



## Mike120

JD3430 said:


> If illegals were truly illegal, there wouldn't be nearly as many "lazy Americans". Americans would be working in those positions. Demand for legal labor would be met with a supply adequate to meet those demands.
> If we enforced the rules of illegal immigration more forcefully, there wouldn't be a huge burden on our welfare system. Those lazy Americans would have jobs.


Your point of view is quite valid, unfortunately our government has chosen to not enforce our borders or our immigration laws and we are where we are. Down here, enforcement has been tried many times. The jobs are not filled for a variety of reasons. In Ag it's usually an issue of transportation.....the unemployed are in cities, the jobs are in the boondocks. In the cities, where they have public transport, it's because they just don't want to work in landscaping, garbage pickup, construction site cleanup, or the hundreds of other necessary jobs that are filled by illegals.

"Force them to go to work" is a great idea as well. Unfortunately we'd have riots in the inner cities and our politicians would just cave in rather than have to listen to the bad press from all over the world. Even sadder, the liberal politicians and leaders would gladly let significant numbers of the poor folks starve just to enforce their positions as "leaders and protectors of the poor" and make the conservatives look bad. It's much easier to just kick the can down the road, and that's what they'll do.....until the road ends and we have a situation like Europe.

Don't get me wrong, I don't think it's unsolvable.....I just don't think there are ANY easy answers and I don't think EITHER political party has the will to tackle the problem.


----------



## JD3430

Yeah, maybe the ag jobs are in the boondocks, but they could bus them out there with public busses. not impossible. Much cheaper than paying them to stay at home. 
I'll take a few years of rioting, Al Sharpton and unhappiness to get this done. I didn't think it would be easy, old habits die hard. It's tough to get lazy, worthless punks off the couch and out to work, but in the end, I believe it'll be worth it to the American way of life. And more importantly, they will be better people for it. They won't have the time to sit around and think about their next pot score, robbery, rape, etc. Hard working people don't usually commit crimes.

Illegal immigration causes soooo many other problems. It causes unemployment, higher taxes, burdens on our welfare and education system, burdens on law enforcement, crime, etc.
If the costs associated with those problems could be greatly reduced, we could reduce the tax burden on those who still pay taxes.
I don't buy that the borders cant be enforced. We have predator drones, radar, camera technology. Put it in place for real on the border.
Put out a worldwide notice that starting in 2013 anyone caught crossing the border will be put to work....IN A PRISON CAMP!!!!!!!!!

That will end it FOREVER. I'm sick of this. It can be solved. This is America. We have laws. Enforce them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike120

And you guys think WE have immigration problems.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=wq_lhlIn1e0


----------



## JD3430

haybaler101 said:


> All sounds great in an utopian society. BUT, the reason we have illegals here to start with is because Americans got fat and lazy and did not want to work. The illegals did not force the Americans in to the welfare system, we have done that part on our own. There are way to many 3rd, 4th, and 5th generation welfare people here that will sit on their butts and collect a check because it is easier than flipping burgers at McD's, milking cows, or picking produce. A little study of American history, and about 99% of us started out as immigrants in this country and the main reason was to escape persecution or to start a better life. And when our ancestors hit this country, they worked, hard, at shit jobs for little pay. How soon we forget. I do not approve of handouts for the illegals, but if they work and follow the protocals of immigration, I don't have a problem. Also, our dairies here that hire Mexicans are family owned, most only milk a couple hundred cows, they work right beside the Mexicans, and they spend their money locally, not always at Wal-Mart either.


Well, Ok I agree with that, but what if as a way to break the grip of institutionalized welfare, we get rid of illegal immigrants and make the welfare recips work in the jobs they vacate? That would greatly reduce 2 big problems illegal imm and welfare abuse. If they're fat & lazy, pass legislation that says if you don't work and you're able to work, NO WELFARE, NO CELL PHONE, NO FOODSTAMPS!!!

Yes many of us are from families of immigrants, but my ancestors came here through legal channels. i have zero problems with LEGAL immigration!!

I know it sounds utopian, but we need to think outside the box. Nothing in the box works.
Obama just made the problem worse by eliminating work for welfare.
We're goin backwards!


----------



## Blue Duck

JD3430 said:


> If they're fat & lazy, pass legislation that says if you don't work and you're able to work, NO WELFARE, NO CELL PHONE, NO FOODSTAMPS!!!


That's a fine idea but the problem is a lot of these people have kids that would suffer for their parents laziness. If you take away the welfare some would go to work and the others wouldn't properly care for their children. After child protective services takes the kids out of the home (cardboard box) the care for the children would exceed the cost of paying the welfare.


----------



## somedevildawg

Jd they won't work, and if they were made to be at work, they would be so unproductive that they would bring down morale for everybody. At least the Mexican says nothing, doesn't have to check his phone every 5 min, is at work on time and works until the work stops, the others just won't work......hate to tell you that, as much as I believe in America, I also see our shortfalls and this hole we dug with our own shovels.


----------



## JD3430

Yeah, maybe you're right, but something must change or we're gonna hit that tipping point and nobody's going to work. Damn it...... this is insane!!
I still say force them to work. Make poverty so uncomfortable that they'd rather work than sit home and get stoned.


----------



## swmnhay

_Our system has trained them to be lazy.So we need to change the system.Instead of unemploymet have.Public Work projects.Have a 2 nd baby on welfare tie thier tubes.Put people to work instead of all the welfare systems.If they don't work they will get hungry.If they start stealing throw them in a work camp type jail.Get caught stealing a few times get the ax out and chop off a few hands,maybe they will change their ways then._


----------



## JD3430

We do need drastic changes like that.
Too much sympathy for the devil.

Please excuse me while I brag a little to make a point:
Both my kids have been identified as "brilliant" by the school system (they get it from their mother, I'm a hick).
Anyway, what really ticks me off is my liberal step-MIL wants to educate the illegal freeloaders while my kids will have to get college loans (even though they're both very smart) to go to college.

This is the world upside down to me.....educate the illegal immigrant free, put the smart legal citizen in debt with college loans.

I think it might be better for me to set both my kids up in a business rather than go to a liberal college anyway.

These liberal dopes are talking race riots in the streets if Obama loses. Wait till they see the riots when the tipping point hits where the working-taxed are enslaved fully to the professional poor.
They aint seen nothing yet.


----------



## Vol

JD3430 says, "These liberal dopes are talking race riots in the streets if Obama loses."

Liberals and rioting morons go hand in hand....tear up your own town or community to show your disgust....typical fools. Rioters in the streets make for easy targets.....Marshall Law will prevail.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

swmnhay said:


> _Our system has trained them to be lazy.So we need to change the system.Instead of unemploymet have.Public Work projects.Have a 2 nd baby on welfare tie thier tubes.Put people to work instead of all the welfare systems.If they don't work they will get hungry.If they start stealing throw them in a work camp type jail.Get caught stealing a few times get the ax out and chop off a few hands,maybe they will change their ways then._


I will add why not combine welfare and jail systems. No need for food stamps anymore. 3 squares in the cafeteria. Get rid of all tv and internet though. Add some mandatory work crews. They can build highways and pick up trash.

And....as Sheriff Joe? (Cannot remember name for sure) of AZ would say: if you don't like it don't come back!


----------



## JD3430

Old topic, I know, but my liberal in laws are up for the weekend. 
Hey are still blaming Bush, congress and the tea party for all the country's problems!!!!

I had to make up reasons to leave the house to get away. I can't take it!!!!!!


----------



## mlappin

You're house your rules.

Turn The Best of Rush on in one room, the best of hannity in another, lars larson in yet another, glenn beck in the rest, they don't like it they can leave.


----------



## somedevildawg

mlappin said:


> You're house your rules.
> Turn The Best of Rush on in one room, the best of hannity in another, lars larson in yet another, glenn beck in the rest, they don't like it they can leave.


Great idea....


----------



## JD3430

That would start a war. Don't like wars. Have to keep momma happy. Momma aint happy, nobody happy.


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> That would start a war. Don't like wars. Have to keep momma happy. Momma aint happy, nobody happy.


Don't tell me Momma falls for that clap trap as well. Or does she go along to keep the peace?

Miraculously after we got married the wife grew a spine and started standing up for herself against her parents, her Dad got used to it years ago, her Mom still hates me for it. Started a revolution as well, wife's brother and sister stand up for themselves somewhat as well, my fault of course.

My house my rules, you wanna smoke, go outside, I don't care if its miserable outside, if I wanted my house to smell like a bar I'd live in one. Don't like it? Then leave.

I don't care how long a drive it is to visit, if you drive up here to my house then be nice to your daughter instead of nitpicking until she's miserable, if you can't say something nice then shutup. Don't like it? Then leave.

I'm not sure what's the dysfunction with her mom. Her mom's family in England have always treated me very well when we visit. Both times I've hid money where it would be found eventually in her aunt's house before we left as her aunt won't let us pay for anything. Her cousins are already dividing us up on who gets us when, going to Normandy with the older two then I think a trip to Scotland is in the works with the younger one.

Nice thing about an long engagement, the wife knows on certain things when wrong is wrong I ain't biting my tongue to keep the peace.


----------



## JD3430

Naw momma is a good conservative. She doesn't want to argue with her dad. She says she would feel bad if he passes and they had a bad disagreement. 
Anymore, I just leave. Damned if I do, damned if I don't.
They both sound like walking liberal talking points......I can't take it.


----------



## somedevildawg

JD3430 said:


> Naw momma is a good conservative. She doesn't want to argue with her dad. She says she would feel bad if he passes and they had a bad disagreement.
> Anymore, I just leave. Damned if I do, damned if I don't.
> They both sound like walking liberal talking points......I can't take it.


You're in what you might call "a tight spot"....sounds like the best thing to do is just get on the tractor....surely they'll leave eventually


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> Naw momma is a good conservative. She doesn't want to argue with her dad. She says she would feel bad if he passes and they had a bad disagreement.
> Anymore, I just leave. Damned if I do, damned if I don't.
> They both sound like walking liberal talking points......I can't take it.


Well since you can present a united front tell them no discussing politics in OUR house, period. They don't like it then the wife can go visit them, alone.

I keep momma happy as well, she never realized what a complete downer her mother could be until I started a war with the People's Republic of Winifred. When Winnifred behaves herself and keeps a civil tongue in her vacuous head the wife is much happier.


----------



## carcajou

There has to be a way to get your point across. They don't have to agree with your beliefs but they can surely keep their political opinions to themselves when they drive through your gate. Try to tell them before there are fireworks and relationships that can't be repaired. Good luck


----------



## ontario hay man

I swear all men should make their future outlaws fill out a questionaire. If they dont agree with the answers get another woman. Lol I made sure I got along with the wifes parents before I popped any questions. Cant say the same the first time I was engaged. Her mom loved me and her dad hated me. Makes for some awkward times I got lucky to not have crazy outlaws. If I was you I would just tell them my house my rules. No point in going out because when your not there they will be really preaching the bullshit to your kids and wife.If they dont like that give them directions on how to exit the property. Good luck.I know how you feel from the past eexperience.


----------

